# Request a rStone or WinPCSign Demo



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are having issues with rStones or WinPCSign Pro request a demo and I will see what I can do


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

How to resize stones in rStone


http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/rStone resizing part 1.WMV

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/resizing stones part 2.WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Converting eps to rStones

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Converting Designs For rStones .WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Creating a decal contour cut with WinPCSign

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/DecalContourCut.WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Creating a contour cut for Xpel with WinPCSign

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/XpelContourCut.WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Decal interior cuts using WinPCSign 


http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Decal Interior Cuts.WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Creating a contour fill with WinPCSign 
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/WinPCSign Contour Fill.WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

How to create a decal contour cut using CorelDraw.

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/CorelDrawDecalCut.WMV

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/corelDrawContourCutPart2.WMV


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> Converting eps to rStones
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Converting Designs For rStones .WMV


I get an error message with this one??


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

fedoraoriginali said:


> I get an error message with this one??


Try this link

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Converting Designs For rStones .WMV


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Creating a random pattern design using rStones

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Randompatterns.WMV


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Edward, Your tutorials are very easy to follow. Much appreciated!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Converting a Multi Color EPS File To rStones

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/ConvertingMultiColorEPS.WMV


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> Creating a decal contour cut with WinPCSign
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/DecalContourCut.WMV


doesn't the funtime with cutter capabilities work the same as the winpcsign ? And by the way, thanks. I've also become more comfortable with the repositionable flock templates too.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> Converting a Multi Color EPS File To rStones
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/ConvertingMultiColorEPS.WMV



Thanks for the tutorial. I have rStone, but not had time to use it yet ...


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I like a slightly different and faster (I believe) way to resize the dot size while keeping the ratiobetween size and spacing the same in Corel Draw
DotResizeTutorial_0001.wmv - YouTube


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> doesn't the funtime with cutter capabilities work the same as the winpcsign ? And by the way, thanks. I've also become more comfortable with the repositionable flock templates too.


I don't have Funtime but it is my understanding that it is a version of WinPCSign it just does not have all of the features.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. I do everything in Corel draw and Rstone anyway. I just hate those dongles so I don't even try using the funtime. I was just wondering if there were a good enough reason to break it out and try it again.


----------

